# [SOLVED][wine][ie6] Problem z zainstalowaniem IE6 SP1

## koval_ski

Witam!

Zainstalowałem IE6-SP1, niby poprawnie, ale gdy próbuję uruchomić dostaję komunikat (pyt.) czy zainstalować silnik Gecko aby wyświetlić stronę html. Lekkie rozczarowanie bo Gecko to ja mam w FireFoksie. Próbowałem instalować z różnymi składnikami, zainstalowałem winetools i przypomocy tego programiku zainstalowałem wszystkie możliwe komponenty jakie tam (winetools) są zaproponowane łącznie z czcionkami.

Wkońcu na pyt. o instalację Gecko odpowiedziałem "tak" i wyświetliła mi się strona tylko rzeczywiście przy pomocy Gecko a nie IE, na dodatek w okienku bez żadnego menu i pasków. Takie rozwiązanie jest dla mnie nie do przyjęcia niestety.

Pozdrawiam!Last edited by koval_ski on Thu Sep 21, 2006 6:28 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Skyba

Witam wszystkich z racji mojego pierwszego postu na tym forum:)

Polecam paczkę http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/index-en.html. U mnie IE działa bez problemu na gołym wine. 

Pozdrawiam

----------

## ryszardzonk

 *Skyba wrote:*   

> Witam wszystkich z racji mojego pierwszego postu na tym forum:)
> 
> Polecam paczkę http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/index-en.html. U mnie IE działa bez problemu na gołym wine. 
> 
> Pozdrawiam

 Bardzo ciekawy soft. Oczywiście jest już ebuild od niego   :Wink:  http://bigvo.dyndns.org/overlay/app-emulation/ies4linux. Pokazuje w użyciu pózniej jakieś błędy odnośnie permisions, których niebardzo wiem jak się pozbyć, lecz są one niegroźne gdyż działa nimo nich.

Ciekawi mnie natomiast czy możliwe jest by stworzyć ebuilda nazwijmy go www-client/iexplore, który zainstalował by IE powiedzmy w /opt/iexplore i dając tam odpowiednie prawa dla grupy users byłby dostępny dla wszystkich użytkowników. Gra jest warta świeczki gdyż pozwoliło by to zainstalować IE w prosty sposób w miejscach, które go potrzebują (szkoły, uniwersytety, placówki administracyjne). Znam kilka takich miejsc gdzie właśnie brak IE niepozwala na migrację na Linuxa gdyż tam wykorzystuje się programy silnie z nim związane. Było by to bez wątpienia duże ułatwienie dla adminów, którzy w ten sposób mogli by przekonać swoich zwierzchników. Tylko pomyśleć USE="noie5.5 ie5.0" emerge iexplore i mamy misia   :Shocked: 

Ja będę próbował choć cudów nieobiecuje. Co mnie się uda dokonać napewno przedstawię

----------

## argasek

 *ryszardzonk wrote:*   

>  *Skyba wrote:*   Witam wszystkich z racji mojego pierwszego postu na tym forum:)
> 
> Polecam paczkę http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/index-en.html. U mnie IE działa bez problemu na gołym wine. 
> 
> Pozdrawiam Bardzo ciekawy soft. Oczywiście jest już ebuild od niego   http://bigvo.dyndns.org/overlay/app-emulation/ies4linux. Pokazuje w użyciu pózniej jakieś błędy odnośnie permisions, których niebardzo wiem jak się pozbyć, lecz są one niegroźne gdyż działa nimo nich.
> ...

 

Primo należałoby się zastanowić, czy w ogóle Wine przewiduje taką opcję.  Z tego co wiem, soft pod Wine jest instalowany per użytkownik, żeby ebuild nie musiał wyczyniać cudów na kiju, chyba trzeba by spatchować samego Wine.

----------

## ryszardzonk

 *argasek wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Primo należałoby się zastanowić, czy w ogóle Wine przewiduje taką opcję.  Z tego co wiem, soft pod Wine jest instalowany per użytkownik, żeby ebuild nie musiał wyczyniać cudów na kiju, chyba trzeba by spatchować samego Wine.

 Otóż nie do końca. Skrypt funkcjonuje na tej zasadzie, że działa w osobnym katalogu ~/.ies4linux co rozumiem jest niezależne od katalogu ~/.wine. Mało tego pozwala na kilka opcji, które pozwalają zmienić między innymi miejsce instalacji "ies4linux --basedir /opt/iexplore --bindir /opt/iexplore/bin --no-install-ie55 --no-install-ie5 --install-flash --install-icon" i jak by to odpowiednioo zegrać z działaniem portage mogło by to działać...

----------

## wodzik

 *ryszardzonk wrote:*   

> Bardzo ciekawy soft. Oczywiście jest już ebuild od niego  :wink: http://bigvo.dyndns.org/overlay/app-emulation/ies4linux. 
> 
> [ciach]
> 
> Gra jest warta świeczki gdyż pozwoliło by to zainstalować IE w prosty sposób w miejscach, które go potrzebują (szkoły, uniwersytety, placówki administracyjne). Znam kilka takich miejsc gdzie właśnie brak IE niepozwala na migrację na Linuxa gdyż tam wykorzystuje się programy silnie z nim związane. Było by to bez wątpienia duże ułatwienie dla adminów, którzy w ten sposób mogli by przekonać swoich zwierzchników.

 

z tego co mi sie wydaje, zeby uzywac ie, trzeba miec licencje na windowsa. chyba jakis czas temu cos na ten temat bylo na di.

---------------EDIT-----------------

http://di.com.pl/news/14663,.html

znalazlem adres

----------

## ryszardzonk

 *wodzik wrote:*   

>  *ryszardzonk wrote:*   Bardzo ciekawy soft. Oczywiście jest już ebuild od niego   http://bigvo.dyndns.org/overlay/app-emulation/ies4linux. 
> 
> [ciach]
> 
> Gra jest warta świeczki gdyż pozwoliło by to zainstalować IE w prosty sposób w miejscach, które go potrzebują (szkoły, uniwersytety, placówki administracyjne). Znam kilka takich miejsc gdzie właśnie brak IE niepozwala na migrację na Linuxa gdyż tam wykorzystuje się programy silnie z nim związane. Było by to bez wątpienia duże ułatwienie dla adminów, którzy w ten sposób mogli by przekonać swoich zwierzchników. 
> ...

 Tak dokładnie co na stronie głównej autora skryptu też jest napisane, co wcale nie stoi na przeszkodzie by taki ebuild powstał. Jest szereg sposobów na to by użytkownika informować o licencji programu przez jego instalacją. Patrz games-fps/*

----------

## wodzik

 *ryszardzonk wrote:*   

> Tak dokładnie co na stronie głównej autora skryptu też jest napisane, co wcale nie stoi na przeszkodzie by taki ebuild powstał. Jest szereg sposobów na to by użytkownika informować o licencji programu przez jego instalacją. Patrz games-fps/*

 

ale wtedy to sie mija z celem. jakos nie wyobrazam sobie, zeby uczelnia przeszla na linuksa majac kupione licencje na windowsa. chyba ze by mieli jakies licencje na win98 i stosowali takie ie jak na win98 (calkiem mozliwe ze wlaasnie z win98 jest ie ktory wchodzi w sklad ies4linux, nie mam pojecia bo raczej rzadko uzywam windy), ale i w tym wypadku wydaje mi sie to raczej malo prawdopodobne.

----------

## ryszardzonk

 *wodzik wrote:*   

> ale wtedy to sie mija z celem. jakos nie wyobrazam sobie, zeby uczelnia przeszla na linuksa majac kupione licencje na windowsa. chyba ze by mieli jakies licencje na win98 i stosowali takie ie jak na win98 (calkiem mozliwe ze wlaasnie z win98 jest ie ktory wchodzi w sklad ies4linux, nie mam pojecia bo raczej rzadko uzywam windy), ale i w tym wypadku wydaje mi sie to raczej malo prawdopodobne.

 To tylko według ciebie. Możliwe jest np., że IE będą stosowali tylko przez pewien okres przejściowy. Powiedzmy jest jeden wydział, który sobie nie wyobraża pracy bez IE, dlatego przeciwstawia się przejściu. Następnie widzą, że system działa i działą dobrze i dotego możliwe jest, że pojawią się głosy od samych studentów by tego wydziału by znaleść program który byłby odpowiednikiem tego pod windows i był programem natywnym.  Niepotrzebne licencje można pózniej przesunąć do innego wydziału lub odsprzedać jeśli jest to zgodne z przepisami gdyż niezawsze jest. Możliwości jest doprawdy wiele tylko trzeba spojrzeć na to z pewną perspektywą...

----------

## argasek

 *wodzik wrote:*   

> ale wtedy to sie mija z celem. jakos nie wyobrazam sobie, zeby uczelnia przeszla na linuksa majac kupione licencje na windowsa.

 

A ja jak najbardziej, chociażby dlatego, że support dla windowsów ma skończony czas. Np. dla Win98 nie wypuszczają już patchy.

----------

## psycepa

co do IE nie wiem czy bylo to gdzies poruszane, ale przypadkiem trafilem na https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-148168.html.

mysle ze moze pomoc

pozdrawiam

----------

## koval_ski

Wszystko pięknie działa gdy się IE instaluje za pomocą IEs4Linux, naprawdę przydatna rzecz.

----------

## argasek

 *koval_ski wrote:*   

> Wszystko pięknie działa gdy się IE instaluje za pomocą IEs4Linux, naprawdę przydatna rzecz.

 

Za to konia z rzędem temu kto mi powie jak odpalić pod tym Java'ę.

----------

## wodzik

tak male odejscie od tematu. kiedys zeby grac w kulki na wp i nie musiec instalowac windy, odpalalem firefoksa na winie. chodzi ladnie i bez problemu zciaga i instaluje wszystkie wtyczki jakich potrzebuje. moze nie zastapi  ie, ale w wielu przypadkach sprawdza sie calkiem niezle.

----------

